# Is this java moss?



## Regular (Dec 20, 2014)

Long story short, I couldn't find java moss in any store.

Fortunately or not, I read that the so-called marimo moss balls at PetSmart were actually just java moss balls being mislabeled. So I took a gamble: I bought one.

Here are some pictures:


















*Can anyone identify if this is indeed java moss, or if it's marimo moss?*


----------



## cindygao0217 (Jul 3, 2014)

It Mario moss ball


----------



## Regular (Dec 20, 2014)

...

But thank you anyway. I guess it's time to find out how to take care of marimo moss. Haha.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Haha, java moss is super beneficial. If you pm me your adress I'll send you a little java moss next month around jan 25th <3


----------



## Regular (Dec 20, 2014)

Woah, thanks - I appreciate it! But it's alright. I'll try to make do with what I have.

EDIT: Actually, *does anyone know if splitting a marimo ball is safe? If so, how? And can it grow without substrate?*


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

It can grow without substrate or anything 
Please do not split your moss ball. You can kill it if you don't do it properly, and yours isn't exactly big. I'd rather send you a little java moss free than have you kill your marimo (which bettas tend to like)


----------



## Regular (Dec 20, 2014)

Oh, alright. I won't split it, then - I'll just keep it as it is.

Sorry, I'm a teensy bit hesitant on giving out my address. I hope you understand! But like I said, the offer is definitely appreciated.


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

Order it online if you really want the java moss. I prefer the look of marimo moss over java myself...that's my next 'plant' purchase


----------



## Regular (Dec 20, 2014)

That's what I was thinking of doing, but since this is my first tank, I think I'll just stick with the marimo for now. Haha. 

What's the difference between java moss and marimo, anyway? I've read stuff and I'm not quite sure. It sounds as if java moss is easier to take care of (and it grows faster) so... lol


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

java moss is a long string of moss with other tiny strings jutting out, and it'll stick to or grow onto whatever it's next to for a long time, and it does grow faster.


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

Regular said:


> Woah, thanks - I appreciate it! But it's alright. I'll try to make do with what I have.
> 
> EDIT: Actually, *does anyone know if splitting a marimo ball is safe? If so, how? And can it grow without substrate?*


Yes, you can split marimos. I do it with mine and have never had problems with the mother plant or "babies" dying. It takes a good while for the pieces to establish themselves and create the spherical shape they are famous for. It just takes forever to actually see any growth from them. They are pretty hardy. If they accumulste debris just swish them in a cup of the tank water. You can actually squeeze them gently to remove debris while rinsing. They may float for a time after that but will eventually sink again.

if you want a true java moss check out some of the sellers on Aquabid. I got a golfball sized chunk for my guppy tank close to two years ago and have had it grow enough to put some in all my betta tanks as well as my larger tanks. JM is great for sucking up nutrients and keeps algae from taking over.


----------



## Regular (Dec 20, 2014)

Woah, thanks for the picture. I'll see if they have any the next time I go to that privately owned pet shop somewhere out there. Or just order it. Some day. Some day. 

EDIT: Completely missed the second page. Thanks to you too, TerriGtoo— I guess I'll just play it safe, since, I have this bad habit of messing everything up. LOL. Plus, the ball looks sweet.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Marimo Moss Balls are algae; not moss. The only care Marimo needs is to occasionally change its position so it stays round and doesn't get flat on one side.

If Sayla is willing to send you Java Moss you could offer to pay postage via PayPal and that way the transaction is safe for both of you. ;-) Java Moss normally sells for $5-$7 for a tiny portion.

And Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Marimo is not a moss, its a specialized form of slow growing hair algae. It will never form roots and grows VERY slowly. Never use algae killing chemicals on it like Excel, bleach, hydrogen peroxide, or any sort of algae-cide like products. Marimo will sometimes have uneven growth.. a small blob sticking off the side that can be popped off to make a new tiny marimo.. and some people do split them open to make a carpet with (since it will never root it has to be permanently tied to something with fishing line). Marimo prefer cooler waters and low light (they can get 'burnt' from high light) and need rotated about once a week so the 'bottom' gets light. Because it is so slow growing it will not do much for absorbing nitrates in a tank.


----------

